# Fancy Guppies



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok so we got this 130 gal tank and i want something kwel and pretty in there!! I saw some fancy guppies and omgosh i want them!! 
I have been researchimg my fanny off on em and this is what i have learned. 
1 big prob is they multiply faster than rabbits on X¡!
2 the females like the ugly guys best
3 the males are randyer than a cowboy w a pocket full of viagra and will pretty much try to "make it" w just about anything 
4 they can get aggressive if there are no females. 
5 they eat their young however this could be a good thing if they have so many.!!!
5 their young are good food for all tank mates. Kinda gross but ill have to see how i handle It. 
6 my convicts might eat em before i get to enjoy them
So all that and im still willing to give em a go!! 
I do have a huge question though.... since my convicts seem to get along well w lil goldfish would they bother the guppies?


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I think your convicts will end up murdering your guppies and probably the goldfish sooner or later...Youve got an odd mix of fish in there IMO. You need to research tank mates for the fish you really want and get rid of the convicts if you want guppies or the other way around. Either way research the fish you want BEFORE getting them to avoid disaster.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

TLC said:


> Ok so we got this 130 gal tank and i want something kwel and pretty in there!! I saw some fancy guppies and omgosh i want them!!
> I have been researchimg my fanny off on em and this is what i have learned.
> 1 big prob is they multiply faster than rabbits on X¡!
> 2 the females like the ugly guys best
> ...


Hello TLC...

Guppies are best kept by themselves in a "Species" tank. Any other fish you put in with them with the possible exception of Corydoras, will make a target of the male Guppy's tail. 

B


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree with the above. Guppies are best kept . in a species only tank your convicts will most defiantly kill the Guppies


----------

